

Policy Based Memory Allocation - papaf
http://www.drdobbs.com/policy-based-memory-allocation/184402039

======
papaf
There is also a framework on github:

[https://github.com/emeryberger/Heap-
Layers](https://github.com/emeryberger/Heap-Layers)

